# Beach Art Inspirations



## Lara

All forms of Beach Art...Modern Paintings, Contemporary, Abstract, Fine Art, Whimsical, 

Creative Photography, Sculpture, Sea Glass Fusion, Driftwood, Jewelry, Mixed Media, etc!


----------



## terry123

Lovely, Lara.  Where did you get this? Any more?


----------



## Lara

The woman above doing the Yoga pose on the beach is Heidi Williams. My daughter saw it on Instagram. Info and how to order a print is in this link:
https://www.heidi-williams.com/products/glass-diamonds
______________________________________

Here is a leaded glass, fusion glass, sea glass, shell artwork:


----------



## Lara

Sorolla...


----------



## Wren

Handmade miniature seaside harbour village, made from North East beach drift wood


----------



## SeaBreeze

3D beach art, more here.


----------



## Lara

This is my daughter Jennifer right outside her beach house.

My other daughter, Julie took the photo. I plan to paint it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Beautiful Lara. I especially like the one with the birds. We get so wrapped up in brilliant,radiant colors that this photo with just shades of black and gray is stunning. I will look forward to seeing the painting. I hope you will share it with us.


----------



## Lara

Thank you Ruth. I will certainly share when I complete it. 

Here's a painting (artist unknown) with light shades of color too...


----------



## Lara

FINE ART PHOTOGRAPHY

Capturing that perfect moment when the surf hits the sand, curls up, and splashes takes a lot of patience and the ability to snap a picture at precisely the right moment. That’s what photographer, Larry Beard, has done in this image. He captured this shot in Newport Beach CA


----------



## Lara

Sea Glass Wind Chime


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Rose, I enjoy your humor


----------



## Lara

_
Lulu's Cafe in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina  (Outdoor Wall Mural Art)_


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> All forms of Beach Art...Modern Paintings, Contemporary, Abstract, Fine Art, Whimsical,
> 
> Creative Photography, Sculpture, Sea Glass Fusion, Driftwood, Jewelry, Mixed Media, etc!



I’m with Terry. This photo is incredible. I do yoga and have never seen this pose. It’s so symmetrically appealing. The photography is brilliantly done. 



Lara said:


> This is my daughter Jennifer right outside her beach house.
> 
> My other daughter, Julie took the photo. I plan to paint it.



Its a fabulous photo Lara and I’m sure you’ll do her justice with your creative artistry.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Wow! That's so clever and with an environmental sea & beach pollution statement to boot. The art is beautifully executed too. I'm trying to figure out the medium used...is it hand drawn digital art or is it a realism painting. Hmm. Well, it certainly is realistic...flawless.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jim Warren


----------



## Lara

_*Seashell Table* Home Project_


----------



## RadishRose

That's beautiful, Lara! I love the drop in the center.


----------



## Lara

Here's another pretty home project using shells but you have to 
have a nice stash of those vintage rhinestones tennis bracelets around:

_Shell Art Project_


----------



## Lara

This was used for an Ad for Sunscreen


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Ferocious

Keesha said:


> View attachment 54160






Mmmmmmmm, Mermaids???  I don't know whether to flirt with them or eat them......:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _*Seashell Table* Home Project_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Absolutely superb, Lara, it looks like you've just recovered if from the depths of the briny......


----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54143





Oh, yes, that is so clever.


----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


> 3D beach art, more here.




Now this is clever, thank you for sharing


----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54129




Oi Missus!!!!  You could have ironed me shirt first


----------



## Keesha

Ferocious said:


> Mmmmmmmm, Mermaids???  I don't know whether to flirt with them or eat them......:bigwink:



Considering you’d get mouthfuls of sand, you may want to just admire and flirt with them Ferocious. :smug1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Barry DeBaun


----------



## Lara

Salty Kisses and Starfish Wishes


----------



## Lara

_Artsy Beach Toes_


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Salty Kisses and Starfish Wishes



I'll have to get a bucket of starfish so's I can get wishin' for some of them 'salty kisses'...........:bigwink:

I like your pictures, Lara.....


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _Artsy Beach Toes_




I always make a habit of looking a lady in the face (her eyes first), but with tootsies looking like that......hmmmmm, well I don't know.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 54216




Superb Rose.

That's taking 'fetch' to another level......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mark Shasha


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Pebble Toes


----------



## Falcon

Cute      Lara.


----------



## Meanderer

What was discovered at this beach...


----------



## Meanderer

Waikiki Beach Boys


----------



## Lara

Surreal Beach Art


----------



## Lara

...another Surrealism Beach Art


----------



## Falcon

Now  THERE"S   a   tome   if I ever saw one !    Think  BIG !


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Waikiki Beach Boys



This story was fascinating. Thanks, Meanderer!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, I love the surreal ocean art, thanks!


----------



## Wren




----------



## Lara

Artist's painting below of wading in the surf.

Wren, the details of your sand art post above is unbelievable right down to a waterfall even!


----------



## Wren

_Wren, the details of your sand art post above is unbelievable right down to a waterfall even

_Thank you Lara, it only took me half an hour .......:bigwink:


----------



## Lara

Surrealism Art - The Nature Issue


----------



## SeaBreeze

mailbox


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> View attachment 54242




WOW!!!!!   That is one heck of a sandcastle, thank you for sharing


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

*Mars Attacks! Terror Beach!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Sanibel Island Beach FL is known for it's abundance of shells...


----------



## Wren

The Algarve - Portugal


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> The Algarve - Portugal
> View attachment 54290




Oh yeh.....That's lovely, Wren......... It'd be nice to have a swim inside that 'Grotto'......come to think of it, I can't remember the last time I had a swim.....or....if I can still swim......:bigwink:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Diane Leonard - Tutt Art


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Dutch Shoe Sailboat


----------



## Lara

Nautical...


----------



## Lara

...and some more Nautical stuff


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

THY SEA IS GREAT, OUR BOATS ARE SMALL
	By Henry Van Dyke

O Maker of the Mighty Deep,
	Whereon our vessels fare,
Above our life's adventure keep
	Thy faithful watch and care.
In Thee we trust, whate'er befall;
Thy sea is great, our boats are small.

We know not where the secret tides
	Will help us or delay,
Nor where the lurking tempest hides,
	Nor where the fogs are gray.
We trust in Thee, what e'er befall;
Thy sea is great, our boats are small.

When outward bound we boldly sail
	And leave the friendly shore,
Let not our hearts of courage fail
	Until the voyage is o'er.
We trust in Thee, whate'er befall;
Thy sea is great, our boats are small.

When homeward bound, we gladly turn,
	Oh! bring us safely there,
Where harbor-lights of friendship burn
	And peace is in the air.
We trust in Thee, whate'er befall;
Thy sea is great, our boats are small.

Beyond the circle of the sea,
	When voyaging is past,
We seek our final port in Thee;
	Oh! bring us home at last.
In Thee we trust, whate'er befall,
Thy sea is great, our boats are small.

Source: "1000 Quotable Poems", 1937 (vol 2, page 131)


----------



## Meanderer

The games a... sandy foot!


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Nautical...





If I had the 'gift' of being able to paint, this is the stuff I'd be doing, but I don't have this gift, so when I try to paint a horse.....it looks like nothing that's ever roamed this earth.....

Smashing picture, Lara, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lara

The Voyage by Eric Fan...and...Departure of the Winged Ship by Vladamir Kush


----------



## Meanderer

At last......


----------



## Lara

Ladies finding their spot on the beach...


----------



## Falcon

All  rosy cheeked !     Thanks  Lara.


----------



## Lara

Starfish Colony on the West Coast Beach of New Zealand

...another reason to go to NZ 

Fine Art Photography


----------



## Meanderer

Glen Campbell, 1965
For a few months, Glen Campbell toured as a member of the Beach Boys, replacing Brian Wilson at the time. His guitar skills can also be heard on their Pet Sounds album. This year he also had his biggest solo single to date with "Universal Soldier," which reached No. 45 on the charts.


----------



## Lara

Joel Rea woo-arts


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Starfish Colony on the West Coast Beach of New Zealand
> 
> ...another reason to go to NZ
> 
> Fine Art Photography




Tranquil is how I would describe this lovely picture..........until.........I realised, that all them there red, five legged thingy's could be Outer Space Invaders.....gulp, I'll need to shut and bolt all me doors........



Thank you ,Lara, I jest......:bigwink:


----------



## Lara

Then you'll love this one . 

Jellyfish sometimes grace our beaches...a sign to stay out of the water!

This one is blown glass:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Then you'll love this one .
> 
> Jellyfish sometimes grace our beaches...a sign to stay out of the water!
> 
> This one is blown glass:




Nice picture, Lara, but I think I'll give the paddling a miss now......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ferocious

Meanderer said:


>




Clever....


----------



## Lara

Reminds me of Lady Godiva. The small pic is Maureen O'Hara


----------



## Falcon

Lady  Godiva  always  rode  side-saddle;  hence  the expression:   "Hooray  for  our  side!".


----------



## Lara

:rofl: ....Falcon and Meanderer. 

Although, even though it gave me a giggle, I must say that Meanderer's smooth-rock sculpture is one of my favorite posts for beach art, and will last a lot longer than sand sculptures!


----------



## RadishRose

Lara & Meanderer, I love your posts. Thank you both.


----------



## Lara

_Valentines at Ewa Beach
_


----------



## Falcon

What a beautiful  setting !


----------



## Meanderer

Beach bums.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sally Swatland


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

SeaBreeze said:


> Sally Swatland




"When it swims back in you grab it's head and I'll grab its tail."

"Why do I always have to grab it's head......it's got teeth you know?"


Nice picture SB....thank you


----------



## Lara

Listening to the wind and the waves...


----------



## Lara

High Heels on the Ocean Pier


----------



## Meanderer

Fishing boat on the beach by Anton Mauve





He was a Dutch realist painter who was a leading member of the Hague School. He signed his paintings 'A. Mauve' or with a monogrammed 'A.M.'. A master colorist, he was a very significant early influence on his cousin-in-law Vincent van Gogh.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> High Heels on the Ocean Pier




I have to say, Lara, it wasn't her shoes I noticed first..........but what a pretty girl and what a lovely picture.


----------



## Ferocious

Meanderer said:


> Fishing boat on the beach




I'm intrigued by all the things that look like spades sticking out of the sand.
Smashing picture M


----------



## Lara

_Seaglass & Shell Jewelry
_


----------



## Meanderer

Morning Ride on the Beach, by Anton Mauve


----------



## Lara

_Beach Cottage Life..._


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Lara

I remember around 1991 I stopped at a gas/repair station and they gave me, for free,

4 big black inner tubes like this one for use on my father's lake. I haven't seen any since...

...not that I want or need any but I never see them. This place had a pile of them. 

I'm sure the men here can correct me but I think they are the inner part of big truck tires.


----------



## Keesha

When we were kids we got one of those also. It was big enough to fit about 5 or 6 on it. I think it may have been an inner tube off a huge tractor or something. We had sooo much fun on that thing but then the neighbour took it away cause I took her daughter way out into the lake where we couldn’t be seen. 
I didn’t understand the problem :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Vladimir Kush


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


>





"​Oh no you don't young lady!"


----------



## Lara

Time to cool off from this summer heat!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Take shells alone...I see an intelligent designer, creator...I see God's creation.


----------



## RadishRose

That scallop shell takes my breath away!


----------



## Lara

Mine too, Rose, but looks fairly easy to do. 

The scallop shells are easy to find. The pearls, beads, and rhinestones you can get from a craft store like "Michaels". 

The paint used is called Acrylic "Iridescent". Tube size is more than you need and expensive, so find the tiny acrylic squirt bottles that are iridescent. You would need the "Iridescent Pearl White" color and an "Iridescent Turquoise" color. You would probably need to mix the turquoise with the pearl white to make it a little lighter. Oh, and beige for the sand color. 

Lastly, you'd need a "fast drying clear permanent glue" and then spray clear polyurethane evenly over it to make it shine and protect it. Just a light coat.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Mine too, Rose, but looks fairly easy to do.
> 
> The scallop shells are easy to find. The pearls, beads, and rhinestones you can get from a craft store like "Michaels".
> 
> The paint used is called Acrylic "Iridescent". Tube size is more than you need and expensive, so find the tiny acrylic squirt bottles that are iridescent. You would need the "Iridescent Pearl White" color and an "Iridescent Turquoise" color. You would probably need to mix the turquoise with the pearl white to make it a little lighter. Oh, and beige for the sand color.
> 
> Lastly, you'd need a "fast drying clear permanent glue" and then spray clear polyurethane evenly over it to make it shine and protect it. Just a light coat.





I do like this shell, Lara......lovely:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Lara

_"my heart sleeps at the beach"...
_no one will be able to resist loving THIS shell...do I hear a collective "awwww" ?


----------



## RadishRose

Love Sea Glass!


----------



## Keesha

Finding sea glass was an exciting past time for me as I kid. I was fascinated by it, especially the dark blue pieces. They looked so cool and still do. 

Love that hat Laura. That’s stunning!


----------



## Lara

This would be so easy to make! 

I'm not wild about the sea turtle charm but you could use any charm normally used for 

charm bracelets, that are sold in craft stores and online. Many come in silver. 

I believe the "sea glass chips" are fake and sold at craft stores. You can't find real 

seaglass that tiny but there are lots of tiny treasures you can find on the beach to use!

All you need is some permanent clear fast-drying glue. Don't use a glue-gun...won't last as long.


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> Love Sea Glass!
> 
> View attachment 54655


Radish Rose, I love this sea glass bracelet you posted!


----------



## Serena77

*Lovers*


----------



## Lara

Painted Beach Sand Dollar, Scallop Shell, and Handmade Starfish


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> Painted Beach Sand Dollar, Scallop Shell, and Handmade Starfish



I like this. You don't see too many shell themes with black. It's dramatic.


----------



## Falcon

Beautiful !   Lara     (Thanks  RadishRose)


----------



## Lara

Thank you Falcon & Radish Rose:rose: Here's a Sea Glass necklace that's easier to make than may appear.
Here's how this artist did it: http://www.seaglassvisions.com/how-to-start-creating-sea-glass-jewelry/

I think it's beautiful as it is but, personally, if I were using thin copper wire then I wouldn't choose a thick gold chain. Copper calls for something earthy like a thin soft leather string. Or something beachy-seaglassy like tiny translucent beads or a thin chiffon-like ribbon in see-through white, or coral.


----------



## Lara

Artsy Seaglass Necklace...


----------



## RadishRose

It's beautiful, Lara!


----------



## Lara

This is what I meant by "soft thin leather chain" and beads for beach jewelry. 

Tiny knots in the leather are also used here.


----------



## Lara

This is the see-through ribbon I was talking about in post#123


----------



## Lara

Lisbon, Portugal  ~_by messagez_


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Lisbon, Portugal  ~_by messagez_


Absolutely stunning picture, Lara, thank you..........though I think that bloke needs his eyes testing.....he's gonna land on a big rock.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Lara

^ I know, epic fail waiting to happen. That water looks really shallow there and he seems headed for a belly-flop. Photo bomb ^

...and I'm a little worried about this gal too. She's ready to blow off the edge nthego:


----------



## Lara

Beach Rock Sculpture...amazing precision


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Beach Rock Sculpture...amazing precision




It is amazing......a sort of 'Crab's Standing Stones Circles'.....I always knew that crabs were clever

Is there any chance of you tidying your messages cupboard, Lara, it's chocka-block full up....


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, I am enjoying all your beautiful sea posts. 

Thank you! :love_heart:


----------



## Lara

Thank you RR and thank you Ferocious for the heads-up. I did it 

I have the same super-white toenail polish on right now. My daughter

said "it's a look" and looks good since I have a little tan and wearing 

white capri pants and a sleeveless sea-blue chiffon top.


----------



## Lara

Two different artists, two different styles, yet very compatible...


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful, Lara.


----------



## RadishRose

Seaweed harvesting tour lures kids after tsunami.


----------



## Lara

Florida Beach Sunscape Fine Art by Eszra Tanner


----------



## Lara

Algarve, Portugal


----------



## Lara

Hand Painted Fan Shell and Necklace


----------



## SeaBreeze

Horseshoe Crab, used to see a lot of these on the beach.


----------



## Lara

Wow, the way they beautifully hand painted that Horseshoe Crab is fascinating.
We have those on our beach too.
Maybe inspired by a Japanese Samurai helmet...sorta'...it's a stretch :laugh:


----------



## Lara

Whimsical Beach Art...


----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

I know the guys are going to have their eyes on the Hawaiian gal 
but check out the size of that wave in the farthest background! 
The frangipani flower in her hair...one of my favorite delicately scented flowers.


----------



## SeaBreeze

More seashells here.


----------



## Lara

Wow! I clicked on your link and was going to pick my favorite to post but I couldn't decide. 

There are so many and all beautiful!


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> I know the guys are going to have their eyes on the Hawaiian gal
> but check out the size of that wave in the farthest background!
> The frangipani flower in her hair...one of my favorite delicately scented flowers.



Hmmmmm................what wave? 


I love the Peacock with the girl tattoo as well........


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Gorgeous! I haven't seen sand art for years, but always liked it. This was a treat!


----------



## rcleary171

Wow - that was amazing.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Kimberly Conrad


----------



## Lara

Glass Art..."Shoal"


----------



## RadishRose

Lovely. Thanks for bringing back this thread Lara. Tomorrow I'll find some.


----------



## Lara

Thanks Rose.  Summer will be here June 21 but beach weather in NC was warm and sunny last weekend when I found 2 pieces of green Sea Glass, 2 broken Shell pieces, and this Driftwood base that I put together to make a "Fantail Goldfish" (you need a wild imagination to see it lol). 

I took this pic of my *Fantail Goldfish Art* and a pic of my daughter while toasting with our Mimosas at Moonrakers in Beaufort NC. She treated me for my Birthday the whole 3-day weekend. The background doesnt show the view behind me of beautiful boats on the Sound, wild horses on the island, and the sunset. A couple of private party boats went by with their music turned up and all dancing and drinking on deck (eek, in one boat they were standing almost shoulder to shoulder...one bump and over they would've gone...without life jackets on:


----------



## RadishRose

Your fantail gold fish is lovely, Lara. You're so creative! Thanks for the pic of your pretty daughter and friend and for the description of Moonrakers.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Thank you Rose. Oh wow! The turtle reminds me of my "Butterfly Beach Art" when I was visiting my CA daughter for Christmas and I put together this butterfly from a shell and a beach rock. 

It was a no-brainer but I was proud of it anyway lol. 

I took these before and after shots with my iPhone. The other pieces were all found the same day on two separate beaches:


----------



## Lara

This looks like Cambria, CA where I was thinking of moving but it's further north...I think in WA state.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sand art, SOURCE


----------



## Meanderer

Driftwood Art


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara




----------



## MarciKS

Did you ever get that painting done of your daughter on the beach with the birds?


----------



## Lara

Hi Marci! It's so crazy that you asked that just now. I put it on the back burner and never got to it but just today, a few hours ago, I started looking for that photo in my files because I finally want to paint it! Then just minutes ago I saw it here in this thread and was overjoyed to find it. Then just now you posted this question asking if I ever painted it! Out of all the things I've posted long ago in these forums and we're both on the same wavelength at the same time. That's amazing! I've posted hundreds of images and we both thought of this one.


----------



## MarciKS

If you finish it I'd like to see.


----------



## Lara

I'm going to have to do this in your honor Marci...but it might be awhile. I'm selling my house and just finished downsizing so all my art supplies are packed away in the garage so I could stage my house. Grrr. I just want to play but life calls. As soon as my house sells and I find a house to buy at the beach I will unpack and get right on it. I look so forward to that day!


----------



## MarciKS

Lara said:


> I'm going to have to do this in your honor Marci...but it might be awhile. I'm selling my house and just finished downsizing so all my art supplies are packed away in the garage so I could stage my house. Grrr. I just want to play but life calls. As soon as my house sells and I find a house to buy at the beach I will unpack and get right on it. I look so forward to that day!


Now I'm under pressure to remain on the site so I better behave myself. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sea shell art.  More in link.
https://www.boredpanda.com/animals-from-seashells-art-anna-chan/


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@SeaBreeze I'm not a fan of spiders but #10 looks so real.  Amazing that a girl that young can create such beautiful art.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze

Kathy Symonds


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Soon the wind and the surf will erase this creative beach art
For this purpose, it's a blessing to have cameras handy isn't it


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lara

Wow, with all the changing elements of the beach they must have worked fast and covered all their steps. But I see they picked a rare day at the beach with no wind, as no one's hats are blowing off nor even anyone's hair blowing...and far enough from the changing tides.

I'm on my way out for a beach walk right now as it's low tide...but tonight it will be high tide that recently has been coming all the way up to the dunes.

We had a Nor'easter windstorm last week that was the strongest in 20 years...knocked down the dune fences, and dumped sand up the steps of the walkway that leads over the dunes. I could feel the beach house slightly rocking. I was a little frightened by it I'll admit.


----------



## Lara

Starfish and Kelp Vases


----------



## RadishRose




----------

